# Too late for the frozen few!



## BigGQ (Feb 13, 2010)

6 1/2 inches of snow in Columbia, SC last night. Don't see the white fluffy stuff like that much around here, so it is kinda a big deal. 
[attachment=2:19d3rfao]IMG_0067 (Medium).JPG[/attachment:19d3rfao]
[attachment=1:19d3rfao]IMG_0084 (Medium).JPG[/attachment:19d3rfao]


If only it could have been in time to enter the frozen few...it would have been my first a$$ kickin for 2010.    Congrats to the winners again.
[attachment=0:19d3rfao]IMG_0090 (Medium).JPG[/attachment:19d3rfao]

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks real pretty and the best part is it looks like it will melt quickly. You may as well pull out those WSM's and smoke something in the snow and take some pictures so years from now you can tell your grandchildren about the winter of '10 and the big cook in the snow


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice pics


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 14, 2010)

not quite that much here but it sure got us pretty good


sleighbells ring, 
are you listening?
in the lane, snow is glistening.
A beautiful sight,
we're Cappy tonight,
walking in a winter wonderland


----------

